# Collecting Springtails from nature



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I had posted this in another forum board, and thought it was also (even more so...) applicable here.

"If anyone would like to attempt to collect springtails from nature(or backyard in my case), here is how i did it:

First I got some of the hard plastic gutter "run-offs" for under the gutter outflow. I laid them in my yard in a spot that gets direct light only a small portion of the day. Once the sun is starting to go down(approx. 7:30pm-8:30pm) you should see a great number of them on the "run-offs". From there just pick up the whole thing and hold it over a large piece of paper. Just give it a few hard smacks on the edge and they fall onto the paper by the 100's, and sometimes even more. Depending on the overall weather of the day.(springtails are heavily dependant on humidity) After you have them on the paper, throw the "run-off" down, and act in a fast way to create a spout to tap the springtails into a suitable closable container. They are fast to flee! When you are pouring them into the container just tap the sides of the paper enough to not let them "get a grip". After that, admire your new feeders, and put them under the mosses/leaf-litter of an established tank.

I am sure this is obvious stuff for a lot of members, but I thought perhaps some people would like to hear my technique.

Thanks!

JBear"

-excerpt was taken from this thread:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/57474-what-size-tank-3-4-baby-tincs.html

JBear


----------

